
USPS warns 46 states voters could be disenfranchised by delayed mail-in ballots - erentz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/md-politics/usps-states-delayed-mail-in-ballots/2020/08/14/64bf3c3c-dcc7-11ea-8051-d5f887d73381_story.html
======
quattrofan
Astonishing that Republicans are facilitating dismantling democracy to keep
Trump in power. History will not be kind.

~~~
Shivetya
Oh FFS get real. The issue here is the Postal Union is playing its typical
games at the behest of the Democratic Party. As such any changes are always
drastic and designed to slow mail when its the union members on purpose
slowing the mail and saying stuff is broken or not being fixed.

Seriously, having had two relatives run good sized post offices these stories
are common anytime the union bosses tell them to jump.

plus all these are being fed into the news because the DNC wants them there.
you are being pulled along by the nose and your irrationality makes it easy.

~~~
sharemywin
the letters weren't from the postal union.

"The ballot warnings, issued at the end of July from Thomas J. Marshall,
general counsel and executive vice president of the Postal Service, and
obtained through a records request by The Washington Post"

